# Logo erstellen



## putzi (28. August 2006)

Hallo!
Ich veruche gerade ein Logo zu erstellen..

Es sollte auf jeden fall eine Palme oben sein...


Wie fängt man da an?

Ein Palmen Bild suchen, ausschneiden, 

Cartoon Filter anwenden?

Welchen Cartoonfilter gibt es denn eigentlich?


----------



## The_Maegges (29. August 2006)

Ich würde ein Logo eher mit dem Pfad-Werkzeug erstellen.
Denn man weiss nie, was mal mit dem Logo passieren soll (meistens ungeplant) und wenn du dann ein Bild darin verwendet hast, oder sonstige gerasterte Grafiken, dann kannst du es nicht mehr frei skalieren.

Wenn du dir jedoch absolut sicher bist, dein Logo niemals skalieren zu müssen, kannst du es gerne mit einem Bild probieren.


----------



## thecamillo (29. August 2006)

Mein Arbeitsweg für Logoentwicklung, sieht wie folgt aus:

1. Alle Entwürfe entstehen in Photoshop
2. Alle Endprodukte von Logos werden in einen Vektorprogramm erstellt, Illustrator, Indesign etc.

In Photoshop eine Palme zu erstellen ist recht einfach. Nimm das Pfadwerkzeug Eigene Formen und wähle den Stern aus, nimm als flächenstil Keinen aber als Farbe Schwarz. Danach nimmst das Direktauswahlwerkzeug cuttest einige Punkte weg, damit es halt ausschaut wie ne Palme. Danach neue Ebene und mit Pfadwerkzeug Rechteck ziehste mit gedrückter Steuerungtaste (glaub ich, hab das Programm gerade net offen) zu einen Quadrat, dann wieder Direktauswahl oder gleich Steuerung T (Transformation) und die Ecken anpassen, danach die Form duplizieren, anordnen, verkleinern um 2 %, diesen Anschnitt solange wiederholen bis dein Stamm fertig ist, Farbe drüber, fertig!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## putzi (29. August 2006)

Hallo!

Also, ich habe das mit den Pfaden jetzt einmal probiert, aber ihc bekomme da nie im Leben eine Palme hin...

Kann man dies nicht irgentwie vereinfachen?


----------



## Ellie (29. August 2006)

Hallo,

noch mehr vereinfachen? Du kannst das mit Bleistift vorzeichnen und einscannen.

Es gibt keinen Knopf *Palmenlogo erstellen*, obwohl das die Arbeit eines Grafikers sicherlich enorm vereinfachen würde... moment, ein Gerät das Gedanken überträgt und schwupps da ist das fertige Logo... 

Sorry, da musst Du üben, üben, üben, anders funktioniert das nicht. Und natürlich wissen, wie eine Palme aussieht, dazu reicht einmal die Bildsuche in google. Eine Palme 1:1 aus einem fremden Logo oder Bild zu kopieren wäre kein Logo, sondern Diebstahl. Nur zur Info damit Du keinen Ärger bekommst.

Probiere mal weiter, und gib nicht gleich auf, normalerweise bracht es dafür eine Ausbildung und Berufserfahrung um ein gutes Logo zu entwerfen. Ist also normal, wenn Du am Anfang schon an kleinen Sachen strauchelst.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. August 2006)

Suche doch mal nach einer Schriftart in welcher Palmen vorkommen. 

Alex


----------



## Ellie (29. August 2006)

Moin,

was dann evtl. ebenfalls Urheberrechte verletzen kann und sicherlich keinen guten Eindruck macht, wenn dann Leute sehen: Ah, das ist die Dingbats XYZ... und z.B. die ganzen Corel-Cliparts erkennen sehr viele Menschen im negativen Sinn wieder und denken sich: "Ah, da hat sich ein Laie versucht."

Ein Logo sollte in jedem Fall selbst entworfen werden und nicht nur eine gefakte irgendwelcher Fotos oder Schriften. Das es so viel Schrott zu sehen muß einen ja nicht dazu verleiten, selbst welchen zu produzieren. 

Putzi bekommt das mit ein wenig Kritik und Übung sicherlich selbst hin. 

LG,
Ellie


----------



## The_Maegges (29. August 2006)

Ellie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> was dann evtl. ebenfalls Urheberrechte verletzen kann und sicherlich keinen guten Eindruck macht, wenn dann Leute sehen: Ah, das ist die Dingbats XYZ... und z.B. die ganzen Corel-Cliparts erkennen sehr viele Menschen im negativen Sinn wieder und denken sich: "Ah, da hat sich ein Laie versucht."
> 
> ...



100 % Ack!

Und ausserdem kann er ja bei Problemen hier weiterfragen, ihn wird sicherlich keiner beissen


----------



## Night Vision Worker (12. September 2006)

.. es sei denn er hat gerade sein Manual verlegt!


----------



## RalfHeinz (13. September 2006)

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis von mir.

Wenn du ein Logo erstellst, sollte es ja immer äuffällig sein und einen Wiedererkennungswert haben. 
Dabei kann es oft HIlfreich sein wenn du farblich mit komplementärkontrasten arbeitest, da sich diese Farben gegeseitig verstärken. So z.B. beim Supermarkt **us . die Farben (orange und blau) dieses Logos sind sehr kräftig und deshalb natürlich auch auffälliger.
Dann versuche ein Logo von der Form recht einfach zu gestalten. Wenn du hunderte von Details einarbeitest wird das erfassen der einzelnen Formen zu schwer für den Betrachter. Er sollte es ja auch den ersten Blick erkennen und verstehen können. Dies gilt natürlich auch für die Farbgebung. Übertrieben gesagt... hunderte von Farben machen ein Logo vielleicht auch auffällig aber durch die Komplexität wird der Wiedererkennungswert herabgesetzt.
Und ganz wichtig für den Entstehungsprozess. Mach als erstes mal ein Brainstorming und scribbel dann viel herum. Du wirst sehen, dass dir einige Entwürfe eher zusagen als andere. Diese suchst du dir einfach raus und versuchst diese auszuarbeiten. Dann kannst du sie am besten noch anderen Personen zeigen die dir Ihre Meinung dazu sagen.

So hoffe, dass hilft dir vielleicht noch ein bisschen. Natürlich sind die Hinweise da oben nicht als Pflichtregeln zu sehen. Ab und zu muss man natürlich auch ander arbeiten. Aber so z.b. gehe ich im groben an die Sache ran.


----------

